# B12 weight?



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

What is weight of B12 sport coupe?

I am wanting a lighter car to put SR20VE motor in, and have always liked the way the Sentra Sport Coupe looks.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

my 2-dr sedan weighed in at 2140lbs with me out of the car, a 1/4 tank of gas, and two 12's and an amp. The sedan and coupe should be pretty close to the same weight stock for stock.
I was wondering when someone was going to try to put that engine in a B12, it's gonna be awesome! Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks, that is about 500 lbs less than my B14.
I am wanting under 1800 lbs and over 180 HP ( all motor ).


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

theres not much to get rid of in a b12 but i bet u could wiht some work get it that light.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

10 lbs for every horse will be nice. 
right not i'm at 30.57 lbs for every horse, but that will soon change.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well my coupe 's weight is around 2200-2300. Lots of stuff in the hatch

The wt for the sr20 will be a bit more then the E .

The way you can find the wt of you car is to go and use a truck scale anywhere.(public scale) You can try to get it free if you find on thats closed. Note: these scales are not precise.

The way you find the wt is to ......

1ST: Weigh the whole car - the spare ,jack and anything you not going to want in the car etc.. and get your wt.

2ND Weigh the car's front ,and rear . this will give you weight distribution for the frt/rear. drive half way on to the front scale get you wt. next do the same to the other side, But the rear half instead. get your wt.

3RD: Weight of the car's sides. do this by weighing half of the car on half of the scale.( left side of the scale for the right side wt./viceversa to the right sideof the scale . take down you wt. Now if you don't have room for one side ,just drive on the other way. if theres no one there 


Note this must be done on level ground duhhhhhh.....


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Gruven99 said:


> *Thanks, that is about 500 lbs less than my B14.
> I am wanting under 1800 lbs and over 180 HP ( all motor ). *


Under 1800lbs for a b12 might be pushing it. The cars aren't THAT small. None the less I think if you took all the carpet, dash, extra seating, etc... out you should be able to easily get it under 2000 lbs.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

My Sedan comes in at 2350 according to the reg. That's with power steering as the only option. No a/c no power anything, no radio. 

Haynes lists the coupe as 2246. The hatchback, and saloon both come in at around 2180.


----------

